# [OFF] Choix d'une distribution LINUX pour remplacer XP ?

## echo6-1

Bonjour, Bonsoir,

Je vous contacte car j'ai un gros problème ! Je tournais sous Windows XP mais vu que le support a pris fin et qu'il en fait un peu, souvent, des siennes je me suis décider à installer LINUX ! On m'a tout d'abord dit que KALI-LINUX était le top alors je l'ai installer mais j'ai vite compris que cela requiert un niveau en informatique que je n'ai pas !

Ensuite on m'a dit puisque que tu recherche de la simplicité installe HANDYLINUX, ce que j'ai fait mais constatant quelque problèmes au démarrage j'ai donc poster un message sur le forum officiel de HANDYLINUX en précisant bien que je commence vraiment à être a bout de nerf à force de ré-installation système... je me suis fait traiter de "troll sur patte" et vu que j'en avez marre "réinstalle windows c'est tout ce que tu mérite" par l'administrateur du forum, le créateur de HANDYLINUX quoi...

Je possède un LENOVO R61i et un LENOVO R500, 2GO de RAM pour les deux (oui c'est peu mais c'est déjà ca), qui à l'heure actuelle sont inutilisables... (à chaque fois je faisais la manip sur les deux pour gagner du temps (perdu !)

Je vais essayer d'être le plus clair possible, 

je recherche un système à installer sur disque dur INTERNE, j'ai déjà ma clé usb prête a l'accueillir pour installation sur disque interne et non sur clé (celui que je voudrais sur clé c'est le lien que j'ai poster plus bas, mais c'est un tout autre sujet.

je souhaite un système d'exploitation fiable, le PLUS sécurisé, pour par la suite, peut être, utilisé ca (si possible, ou un truc dans le genre, vous vous connaissez..)>

( http://www.industrie-techno.com/nsa-...se-tails.29505 ),

rapide (si lent car sécurisé c'est pas grave) et simple d'utilisation à peu prés comme XP ou VISTA, qui s'installe facilement sans rencontrer de problèmes ou avoir à magouiller je ne sais quoi pour.

De même pour l'installation de logiciel, je veux un truc simple comme Windows (mais je ne veux absolument plus de ce satané Windows qui m'en a bien fait baver, -__-") 

Je remercie d'avance les âmes sociable qui prendrons compte de ce message et qui prendrons le temps de répondre à un non-expert en informatique comme vous.

Cordialement,

Romain,

Expert en Survie, Protection de l'habitat, Matériel militaire.

----------

## Magic Banana

Gentoo est à l'opposé de la facilité d'installation. Installe donc Trisquel GNU/Linux. Très stable (puisque basée sur les versions d'Ubuntu supportées sur le long terme), très sécurisée (puisque n'intégrant que du logiciel libre) et très simple d'utilisation (avec, par défaut, une interface ressemblant à celle de Windows XP). Tu risques de devoir acquérir un adaptateur USB pour le Wifi avec un chipset ath9k (car il y a de grande chance pour que la carte incluses dans ton portable requiert un micrologiciel privateur).Last edited by Magic Banana on Sun May 25, 2014 10:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## echo6-1

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre mais je crois avoir trouver je vais installer Mageia avec un bureau LXDE.

Tu en pense quoi ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

Pour la sécurité, sous linux, le principal soucis est l'interface chaise/clavier, le système étant bien sécurisé pour une utilisation 'bureautique' seul ce que nous faisons peut avoir une incidence.

Mageia : pour commencer sous Linux, très bonne distribution

Il y a aussi OpenSuse, plus orientée vers la bureautique et surtout signe des accords (via société mère Suse) a droite et gauche et pourrais peut-être avoir le binaire pour la carte wifi

https://www.suse.com/yes/104280.htm

Il semble en tout cas pour le R500 que cela fonctionne 

Pour download : http://www.opensuse.org/fr/

Aller sur internet :

Bien sur un Firewall (pare-feux) pourrais être utile, ajoute les extensions a firefox :

Adblock : pour bloquer un max de pub

Noscript : pour pouvoir bloquer les scripts des pages que tu visites, tu autorises donc que les scripts qui te semble correct (ou du moins de site correct)

Request Policy : te permet de bloquer les appels entre sites, attend toi a de merveilleuse (mais désagréable) surprise, les liens entre site sont très souvent surprenant

Pour le wifi, j'espère que tu as garder les drivers windows des cartes wifi, parfois l'imporation d'une partie 'firmware' de ceux-ci permet l'utilisation.

----------

## echo6-1

Super, je garde opensuse de coter pour le tester et surtout m'attarder sur les extension que tu m'as citer !

Merci à toi !  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

OpenSUSE est la distribution GNU/Linux recommandée par... Microsoft ! Les deux sociétés sont partenaires. Et Microsoft est, comme tu le sais, partenaire avec la NSA.

Je n'appellerais pas "sécurisé" n'importe quel système incluant du logiciel privateur. Maintenant, si l'on ne peut vivre sans, il est bien sûr possible (et même facile : un double-clic) d'installer le DEB d'un programme privateur sur Trisquel. Mais, au moins, on peut être sûr avec Trisquel que l'on a pas de logiciel privateur dans le système de base et que l'on n'en installera pas par erreur (puisque Trisquel n'en propose pas). Il existe aussi une version de Trisquel avec un environnement de bureau LXDE : Trisquel Mini.

Je ne pense pas que Mageia et OpenSUSE peuvent être dites "fiables" dans le sens où nous avons des distributions qui sont bien plus stables. Trisquel, parce qu'elle est basée sur les version à long support de Ubuntu, en est un exemple. Mais si tu tiens à une distributions plus "populaire" (bien que la communauté Trisquel soit très active... peut-être plus que la communauté Gentoo), Debian GNU/Linux me semble tout indiquée.

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Ayant du temps, je viens de tester sous machine virtuelle Trisquel .... et je suis scotché par la simplicité ....

Machine hote : phenom X4 / 8GB / Nvidia 64MB Ram 

Machine virtuelle : 1 Processeur / 512MB Ram / 12MB Video / 20 GB disque

TrisquelMini : faut quand meme connaitre un minimum pour pouvoir finaliser l'installation (langue, application)

Trisquel : tout ce qu'il faut pour commencer

Installation : super simple

Utilisation : pas plus compliqué que  ca

Inconvénient : dépend de Ubuntu (en tout cas de mon point de vue)

Désolé Magic, je connaissais pas Trisquel et je dois avouer que je vais garder la machine virtuelle pour en apprendre plus.

En fonction de ce que je vais en apprendre, je pense mettre cette distribution en avant pour tout nouvel utilisateur Linux.

Opensuse : oui est lié a Microsoft, je reste convaincu que pour certains qui veulent appréhender linux c'est un bon choix surtout quand on a du matos particulier et que l'on vient du monde windows

Après une a deux mise-à-jour du système, il est fort probable que le choix d'une autre distribution se fera sentir.

Mageia : comme opensuse, moins poussé coté matériel, digne héritière de Mandrake/Mandriva, comme opensuse je reste convaincu que ce type de distribution, comme point d'entrée dans le monde linux fait partie de celle a conseiller.

Debian : Pour un novice en informatique sous linux, meme si expert sous windows, je pense que Debian est trop strict côté application et matériel et du coup faut avoir une bonne (très) connaissance matérielle comme config particulière, comme choix stable/unstable.

Pour finir, quand on vient du monde Windows, le blob, binaire et autre 'Logiciel Privateur', on s'en tape, on veut que cela fonctionne point à la ligne. L'aspect 'Privateur' vient par après, quand on ne sait plus mettre a jour car matériel plus suivi, problème de sécurité récurrente (flash, java, ...) le besoin de se libérer prendra alors toute sont importance.

Mon expérience perso me fait dire que 95% d'utilisateur windows qui essaye Linux stoppe au bout de +-15 minutes de recherche quand un 'truc' ne fonctionne pas.

Encore tout grand merci de m'avoir fait connaitre Trisquel

----------

## Magic Banana

512 Mo de RAM : tu y vas fort. Mais je suppose que cela suffit (d'ailleurs tu ne mentionnes pas de problèmes de performance).

Le fait d'être basé sur Ubuntu signifie que le projet Trisquel copie des dépôts d'Ubuntu les paquets libres + des centaines (milliers ?) d'autres qui posent problème (par exemple recommandent du logiciel privateur) et que Trisquel corrige. Trisquel ne dépend pas plus que cela d'Ubuntu. La distribution a ses propres dépôts, le système par défaut d'Ubuntu est ignoré (Unity est dans le dépôt mais pas dans le système par défaut) et, d'une manière générale, Caconical n'a aucun mot à dire sur la gouvernance de Trisquel.

Si Ubuntu part en cacahuète (genre se met à ne supporter que Mir et pas Wayland), Trisquel retournerait à sa "base" initiale : Debian GNU/Linux.

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

512MB et ca roule bien, j'ai lancer libreoffice avec un doc de 10 pages, ouvert gimp avec une image (640*480) résolution 600 et adbrowser sur le site de gentoo ... 

460MB en utilisation et 300MB en swap et la réactivité est bonne. N'ayant pas une vieille machine sous la main je peux pas en dire plus.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

J'ai remplacé le titre pour qu'il soit plus pertinent.

----------

## jaypeche

Salut,

Comme on te le disais plut haut, Gentoo n'est pas "user friendly" dans le sens où c'est une distribution sources qui requiert la compilation des paquets, techniquement c'est à mon sens la distribution la plus intéressante à maitriser car elle permet d'en apprendre énormément sur un système GNU/Linux. Je ne vais donc pas précher pour ma paroisse mais plutôt te conseiller deux distributions qui sont à mon sens plus simple en terme d'installation, de configuration et d'installation de paquets logiciels.

Tu sembles avoir fait le choix de Mageia, ex Mandrake Linux, qui est une très bonne distribution, très stable et basé sur le système de gestion de paquets basé RPM (RedHat Packet Manager). J'ai fais mes armes sur cette distribution et je la recommande aux néophytes qui ne souhaite pas se casser la tête sur l'admnistration systeme en mode console par exemple.

Il ya aussi Ubuntu basée elle sur les paquets Debian (.deb), c'est la distribution la plus populaire du moment et sa popularité fait que tu y trouveras un tres bon support technique. 

Reste à toi de faire le choix entres ces deux distributions qui sont les plus "user friendly" du moment.

N'importe comment l'une ou l'autre remplacera avantageusement Windows XP.

 :Idea:  Bienvenue à toi dans la communauté Linux !

----------

